# وجــــيه الـدور علـــيا وكســبت الرهــــاااااااااان هييييييييييه



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*النهاردة بقى يوم مش عادى 
يوم مش زى اى يوم 
يوم ميشبهوش يوم 
قولولى ليه هقولكم ليه 
**




*
*من فترة كدا اتراهنت انا والبت بتول على موضوع ما 
وللاسف هى كسبت الرهان 
وكنا متراهنين اللى تكسب تعمل موضوع تشرد بيه صحبتها 
وقد كان طبعا هى متوصتش 
راحت جارية عملالى موضوع معتبر ما صدقت البت ههههههه *
*




قوم ايه بقى تفوت الايام والليالى 
ويجى اليوم اللى ربنا يخدلى حقى فيه 
وتنزل موضوع فى قسم الالعاب 
وتدعوا جميع الاعضاء للعب فيه 
بس على مين هههههه *
*




شميت ريحة الغدر والخيانة 
اصلى بشمهم من على بعد 
حسيت انه مقلب مش لعبة 
حلفتلى على الميه تجمد انه مش مقلب وانا مصمصمة انه مقلب 
لحد ما ظهر الحق وربنا وقفلى الواد بيتشر وقالى انه مقلب فعلا 
قوم ايه انا انشكحت من داخلى وفرحت 
وقولت فرجت يابت يا رورو حقك جالك لحد عندك وانتى قاعدة مستربعة 
**



*
*وبالمناسبة علشان اللى عاوز يتسرع زى ما انا اتسرعت زمان منها 
يدخل اللعبة دى وهو يتخرع على رايها هى هههههههه 
واهو اللينك بتاع اللعبة *
*http://www.pyzam.com/toys/view/tictacscare 

هتقولولى طب وحسيتى ليه انه مقلب مش جايز تكون فعلا لعبة 
اقولكم 
فى بداية معرفتى بيها 
طول عمرها شرانية ومغلبانى هههههههه 
عملت فيا نفس المقلب وانا عمالة امشى على الخطوات بتاعت اللعبة وعاوزة اكسب بقى 
واحاول لحد هوووووووب 
ما طلعلى فرناس ابن عباس اللى بيظهر ده 
واتخرعت حتة دين خرعة ساعتها 
انما ايه قلبى وقف بس *
*




المهم بقى 
انه ايه انتوا عارفين بتول حبيبتى وصحبتى 
وانا من كرم اخلاقى وتواضعى المتناهى المتفانى 
قولت لازم اردلها الجميل واشردها زى ما شردتنى ايون اومال ايه 
ده دين فى رقبتى ليوم الدين ههههههههه 
حبيبتى يابتول بلاش تلعبى مع رورو تانى 
علشان الحاسة السادسة بتاعتى خارقة يابت هههههه 
*
*




وده هيبقى شكل بتول بعد تشريدها على الملا قدام جميع الاعضاء ههههههه 

وسمعنى اغنية 
حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها 
ما جت رجليها ما جت رجليها 
مااااااااا جت رجليهاااااااااا 

ودى بقى انا بعد الانشكاح الفظيع اللى انا فيه دلوقتى 
وانا بشرد حبيبة قلبة وصحبتى هههههههه 
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*كده برضو يارورو تشرديني هونت عليكي 
يعني الحق عليا اني عايزة افرفشك ونعنشك واشهيصك بحتة لعبه
قال صحيح علي رأي الاستاذ عبود خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا هههههه

بس ياعيني انا مصعبش عليا غير الواد بيتشرر
هو اللي اخد الخرعه كلها ياولداااه**




قال علي رأي المثل
من حفر حفرة لرورو وقع بيتشر فيها هههههههههههه

**بس اموت واعرف شميتي ريحة المقلب ازاي
هو للدرجاتي كانت ريحته فايحة **



*
*

ماشي يارورو مكانش العشم ابدا انك تشرديني عالملأ كدا
طب تعاليلي عالبروفايل وبوخي فيا زي مانتي عايزة
او تعالي خاص او ياستي ياهوو طب بلاش
اتصلي بيا وبخيني بيني وبيك
بس مش قدام الخلق كدا مايصحش*





والمهم يافالحه اني كنت عايزة اخرع باقي الاعضاء
كدا هيتخرعوا ازاي بعد ماعرفوا الملعووب


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه 
يوما لك يوما عليك يا روحى 
علشان تحسى بنفس ذات الاحساس اللى حسيت بيه فى يوم من الايام 
وكل الاعضاء شاهدين عليكى ساعتها لما شردتينى 
مهنتش عليكى ليه انا يابت هاها 
حتى استاذ عبود شاهد كمان هههههه 
وبعدين ربنا وقفلى بيتشر علشان انا نيتى حلوة ههههههه 
انا كنت حاسة بس كنت عاوزة اتأكد وربنا بعتلى بيتشر يأكدلى ههههههههه 

تعيش وتتشردى يا روحى 
وبالنسبة للمقلب المفروض الاعضاء كلهم يدونى جايزة علشان ميتخرعوش يا حبة عينى زى ما انا اتخرعت زمان هههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يوما لك يوما عليك يا روحى
> علشان تحسى بنفس ذات الاحساس اللى حسيت بيه فى يوم من الايام
> وكل الاعضاء شاهدين عليكى ساعتها لما شردتينى
> ...


*انتي بتتكلمي علي المقلب اما كنت لسه بتعرف عليكي وجبتلك رابط فيه لعبه كلها شوارع في حواري في مطبات كدا وفي الاخر يطلعلك العو تشششش تن تن تن 
مش لما اتخضيتي يابنتي وقعدتي تدعي عليا وتقوليلي شكلها معرفه سودة ؟
تصدقي مش فكرة الموقف ده خالص يارورو ههههههه

بيتر كان مـتأكد بس كان شاكك هههههه
بس حسابه **معايا بعدين وانتي حسابك معايا قبلين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي بتتكلمي علي المقلب اما كنت لسه بتعرف عليكي وجبتلك رابط فيه لعبه كلها شوارع في حواري في مطبات كدا وفي الاخر يطلعلك العو تشششش تن تن تن
> مش لما اتخضيتي يابنتي وقعدتي تدعي عليا وتقوليلي شكلها معرفه سودة ؟
> تصدقي مش فكرة الموقف ده خالص يارورو ههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه  الحق بيظهر اهو 
علشان  محدش يقول عليا مفترية ولا حاجة بتعترف على نفسها ياناس اهو 
انها عملت المقلب فيا 
ده بيتشر غلبان تمرت فيه العشرة يابت مش زى ناس ههههههههه 
معلشى يا روحى تعيش وتخدى غيرها يا بطة* :59:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه  الحق بيظهر اهو
> علشان  محدش يقول عليا مفترية ولا حاجة بتعترف على نفسها ياناس اهو
> انها عملت المقلب فيا
> ده بيتشر غلبان تمرت فيه العشرة يابت مش زى ناس ههههههههه
> معلشى يا روحى تعيش وتخدى غيرها يا بطة* :59:


ههههههههههههههههه يابنتي انا بقولك مش فاكرة 
اومال لو فاكرة كنتي عملتي ايه ههههههه
انتي عارفه بقا الزهايمر وحكم السن يارورو يابنتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



متجبليش سيرة بيتشر دلوقتي هو السبب في اللي بيحصلي دلوقتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




ههههههههههههههههه يابنتي انا بقولك مش فاكرة 
اومال لو فاكرة كنتي عملتي ايه ههههههه
انتي عارفه بقا الزهايمر وحكم السن يارورو يابنتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



متجبليش سيرة بيتشر دلوقتي هو السبب في اللي بيحصلي دلوقتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه ايون انتى مش فاكرة على يدى 
من الصدمة ياعينى بتاعت الموضوع ههههههههههه 
معلشى يا روحى عاتى صدقينى طب انتى عارفة 
كان فى مرة  واحدة اسمها رورو وواحدة اسمها بتول اتراهنوا على موضوع 
بتول كسبت الرهان قوم ايه شردت رورو وعملتلها موضوع زفتها فيه 
تمر الايام ورورو تكسب الرهان وتعمل نفس ذات الموضوع لبتول 
وتشردها فيه عاتى يعنى احساس انك تبقى متشردة بين الاعضاء ده احساس ممتع 
اديكى هتجربيه زى ما انا جربته كدا 
ومتخافيش هتبقى مبسوطة اخر انبساط ومنشكحة اخر انشكاح هههههه 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه ايون انتى مش فاكرة على يدى
> من الصدمة ياعينى بتاعت الموضوع ههههههههههه
> ...


*انا فعلا ابتديت انشكح**



**وخصوصا لان محدش شافني وانا بتشرد لحد دلوقتي
ويارب ماحد يشوفني
يارب استرني مش عايزة اموت متشردة يارب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا فعلا ابتديت انشكح**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بصى يا روحى عاوزاكى تنشكحى  ومتحطيش حاجة فى نفسك ابدا يا قلبى 
مش حلو على صحتك كدا يابت 
بكرة فضيحتك هتبقى بجلاجل فى المنتتددى ده انا مخلتش حد الا اما بعتله الموضوع 
هتنزلى فى الصفحة الاولى من جريدة المنتدى هههههههه *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اسمي مكتوب ليه في كل المشاركات
هو بقي اسم شركه ولا ايييييييه ^_^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اسمي مكتوب ليه في كل المشاركات
> هو بقي اسم شركه ولا ايييييييه ^_^​


*انت الخير والبركة يا واد ههههههههه 
خلى بالك يا واد يا بيتشر انت بقيت مستهدف 
يعنى فى ناس ممكن تقوم بعمليات انتحارية وتفخخ نفسها وتفخخ ههههههه*
*خلى بالك من نفسك يا واد 
اشوفكم النهاردة بالليل بااااااااااى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا روحى عاوزاكى تنشكحى  ومتحطيش حاجة فى نفسك ابدا يا قلبى
> مش حلو على صحتك كدا يابت
> بكرة فضيحتك هتبقى بجلاجل فى المنتتددى ده انا مخلتش حد الا اما بعتله الموضوع
> هتنزلى فى الصفحة الاولى من جريدة المنتدى هههههههه *


*يعني بكره هلاقي الاعضاء عماليين يقولوا
اقرا الحدثة اقرا الحدثه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لا ومش بس كدا مش بعيد وانتي بتشرديني
الاقيهم بيحدفوني بالبيض والطماطم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اسمي مكتوب ليه في كل المشاركات
> هو بقي اسم شركه ولا ايييييييه ^_^​


*انت ايه اللي جابك هنا*





*ده انت حسابك معايا عسير قصب
اصلا انت في قايمة الاغتيالات 
ده انت غلبت السيسي بذات نفسه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه ، هيبقي فيه تفجير بالريموت ولا ايه؟؟!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ، هيبقي فيه تفجير بالريموت ولا ايه؟؟!


*ده هيبقا فيه الخير كله
تفجير بالريموت
ومولوتوف
وشمروخ
وليلة
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس أنا عارفة هتتصالحوا بسرعة
و قال على رأى المثل 
ياداخل بين البصلة والتومة ما ايجاك غير ريحة الموشومة.
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و دارت الأيام


[YOUTUBE]ZJf6FyYT4Sw[/YOUTUBE]​

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا عارفة هتتصالحوا بسرعة
> و قال على رأى المثل
> ياداخل بين البصلة والتومة ما ايجاك غير ريحة الموشومة.
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*لا ياايرو مش هنتصالح
بصي ياستي البروجرام بتاعنا
احنا هنطلع من هنا علي التوبيك بتاع العراك بتاعك
ومن توبيك العراك لتوبيك صلح اي حد ابن حلال يعملهولنا
ومن توبيك الصلح خير لعزومة ماما امة**





 ونبات في العزومة ليلتين ورا بعض سبت واربع* وبعدين نرجع نتراهن من الاول وهالوموا جرجر:smile01

*وعلي فكرة اللي قالك مثل البصله ده قالهولك غلط اسأليني انا علي الامثال*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياايرو مش هنتصالح
> بصي ياستي البروجرام بتاعنا
> احنا هنطلع من هنا علي التوبيك بتاع العراك بتاعك
> ومن توبيك العراك لتوبيك صلح اي حد ابن حلال يعملهولنا
> ...



*ما تصلحيه يا بت​*


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالا مش ينفع كدة خالص
عاوز انا ضرب ودم وتخليص حق
لكن  ربنا خدلى حقى وبتاع دة كلام الناس اللى مش عارفة تاخد حقها:yahoo:
ياللى مستنى اشوف مين فيكم الاول هينزل اغنية
حقى برقبتى او او دعك لمحمد فؤاد:fun_lol:


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انا ارد اقول ايه بقى
صلوا ع النبي يابت انتي و هي ماكانش حتة مقلب صغنتوت 
معلش يابت يارورو تعيشي و تاخدي غيرها 
و انتي يابت يا واثقة بطلي المقالب بتاعتك دي اتخرعنا بما فيه الكفاية 
اهم حاجة بقى في الموضوع ان انا ماكنتش موجودة و ما شربتش المقلب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تصلحيه يا بت​*


*بيقولك ياداخل بين البصله وقشرتها ماينوبك الا دمعتها*







grges monir قال:


> لالالالالالالا مش ينفع كدة خالص
> عاوز انا ضرب ودم وتخليص حق
> لكن  ربنا خدلى حقى وبتاع دة كلام الناس اللى مش عارفة تاخد حقها:yahoo:
> ياللى مستنى اشوف مين فيكم الاول هينزل اغنية
> حقى برقبتى او او دعك لمحمد فؤاد:fun_lol:


*واضح انك بتحب تهدي النفوس اووي بصراحه ههههههههه
انا اللي هنزلها بأغنيه
اشوف فيك يووووم عاللي انت عملته فيا ههههههههه
*


انت شبعي قال:


> طب انا ارد اقول ايه بقى
> صلوا ع النبي يابت انتي و هي ماكانش حتة مقلب صغنتوت
> معلش يابت يارورو تعيشي و تاخدي غيرها
> و انتي يابت يا واثقة بطلي المقالب بتاعتك دي اتخرعنا بما فيه الكفاية
> اهم حاجة بقى في الموضوع ان انا ماكنتش موجودة و ما شربتش المقلب


*انتي كل اللي همك في الخوناقه دي انك متخرعتيش يابت هههههههههه
طيب مسيري اخرعك في يوم
وانا وانتي والمنتدي طويل هههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا عارفة هتتصالحوا بسرعة
> و قال على رأى المثل
> ياداخل بين البصلة والتومة ما ايجاك غير ريحة الموشومة.
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*بصلة وتومة ايه يا ايرو قلبتى ريحة التوبيك يا شيخة هههههههه 
الا مين فينا البصلة ومين التومة ها 
متقلقيش يا ايرو دى بتول حبيبتى حبيبتى 5 حبيبتى 
ده كان مجرد تخليص حق من اللى بتعمله فيا دايما ههههههههه 
مستكترين عليا مرة من المرات انتقم منها ههههه *



grges monir قال:


> لالالالالالالا مش ينفع كدة خالص
> عاوز انا ضرب ودم وتخليص حق
> لكن  ربنا خدلى حقى وبتاع دة كلام الناس اللى مش عارفة تاخد حقها:yahoo:
> ياللى مستنى اشوف مين فيكم الاول هينزل اغنية
> حقى برقبتى او او دعك لمحمد فؤاد:fun_lol:


*هههههههههههههه تموت فى المصايب من يومك يا جرجس 
ماهو انا شردتها اهو قدام الناس عاوز ايه تانى يابنى كفاية عليها كدا 
وبعدين محدش يقدر يوقع بينا ابداااااااااا *




انت شبعي قال:


> طب انا ارد اقول ايه بقى
> صلوا ع النبي يابت انتي و هي ماكانش حتة مقلب صغنتوت
> معلش يابت يارورو تعيشي و تاخدي غيرها
> و انتي يابت يا واثقة بطلي المقالب بتاعتك دي اتخرعنا بما فيه الكفاية
> اهم حاجة بقى في الموضوع ان انا ماكنتش موجودة و ما شربتش المقلب


*يابت يا ميرا انتى متعرفيش اللى فيها 
ماهو انا مشربتش المقلب يابنتى شميت ريحته من على بعد 
فقولت ده مقلب ومرضتش ادخل 
وهى تقولى دى لعبة بريئة بس وهوب رحت متراهنة معاها انها مقلب 
وانا اللى كسبت الرهان فروحت مشرداها ع طول ههههههه 
فرحانة اوى يابت انك متخرعتيش 
ماهو انا اللى لفت نظرك يا ناصحة يلا هاتى خمسة جنيه سلف بقى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

> ماهو انا شردتها اهو قدام الناس عاوز ايه تانى يابنى كفاية عليها كدا


عايز يششششوف دم وتعاوير ياستي عجبك كدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عايز يششششوف دم وتعاوير ياستي عجبك كدا


*هههههههههههههه هو جرجس كدا ميموتش غير فى المصايب يا بت *
*متقلقيش يا روحى لست انا هذه *
*كفاية عليكى التشرد يا روحى انا قلبى حونين برضوا ومينفعش انتى صخبتى الانتيخ 
يابت ينفع يعنى اشردك كدا فى المنتدى بس لا انا عاوزة انزل الموضوع فى جرنال الجمهورية هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه هو جرجس كدا ميموتش غير فى المصايب يا بت *
> *متقلقيش يا روحى لست انا هذه *
> *كفاية عليكى التشرد يا روحى انا قلبى حونين برضوا ومينفعش انتى صخبتى الانتيخ
> يابت ينفع يعنى اشردك كدا فى المنتدى بس لا انا عاوزة انزل الموضوع فى جرنال الجمهورية هههههههه*​


ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي ياحونينة

يابنتي انتي غلبتي مرتضي منصور وتوفيق عكاشة في التشريد اساسا:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي ياحونينة
> 
> يابنتي انتي غلبتي مرتضي منصور وتوفيق عكاشة في التشريد اساسا:smile01


*يابت انتى مش عارفة مقامك عندى عامل ازاى 
لازم اعملك تشريدة تليق بيكى 
وانشرها فى كل حتة هههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب يارورو ليكي يوووووم
وهشردك علي مستوي الجمهورية وعبر كل المواقع والمنتديات
مش هنا بس ماشي
الجمل صبير
قصدي الصبر جميل



​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

> *انتي كل اللي همك في الخوناقه دي انك متخرعتيش يابت هههههههههه
> طيب مسيري اخرعك في يوم
> وانا وانتي والمنتدي طويل هههههههههههه*


لا انا قلبي حديد و ولا بيهمني ههههههههه


> *يابت يا ميرا انتى متعرفيش اللى فيها
> ماهو انا مشربتش المقلب يابنتى شميت ريحته من على بعد
> فقولت ده مقلب ومرضتش ادخل
> وهى تقولى دى لعبة بريئة بس وهوب رحت متراهنة معاها انها مقلب
> ...


لا ناصحة يابت طالعة لابلتك ميرا 
اجيب خمسة جنيه ايه مش انا لسة مدياكي خمسة جنيه من كام يوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب يارورو ليكي يوووووم
> وهشردك علي مستوي الجمهورية وعبر كل المواقع والمنتديات
> مش هنا بس ماشي
> الجمل صبير
> ...


*هههههههههههههه ما خلاص بقى عرفتك يابت وفهمت مقالبك 
شوفيلك حد غيرى
قال هشردك قال هههههههه*



انت شبعي قال:


> لا ناصحة يابت طالعة لابلتك ميرا
> اجيب خمسة جنيه ايه مش انا لسة مدياكي خمسة جنيه من كام يوم



*هههههههههههه اعوذ بالله اختك محتاجة فلوس يابت 
مش شايفة حفلات عيد الميلاد اللى بعملها كل يوم والتانى 
مخليانى ماشية منفضة خالص من غير ولا ملين ههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اعوذ بالله اختك محتاجة فلوس يابت *
> *مش شايفة حفلات عيد الميلاد اللى بعملها كل يوم والتانى *
> *مخليانى ماشية منفضة خالص من غير ولا ملين ههههههه*


ههههههههه يابت متحسسنيش ان انا جلدة
انا مش لسة مدياكي خمسة جنيه سلف ساعة عيد ميلاد روزي و دونا الصغيرة
لا دة الزهايمر عامل شغل جامد معاكي شكلك اتعديتي م البت توتة :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه يابت متحسسنيش ان انا جلدة
> انا مش لسة مدياكي خمسة جنيه سلف ساعة عيد ميلاد روزي و دونا الصغيرة
> لا دة الزهايمر عامل شغل جامد معاكي شكلك اتعديتي م البت توتة :smile01


*يابت ما انا عارفة خلاص انتى لازم تسيحيلى قدام الناس 
عاوزة خمسة تانى ويبقالك عشرة *


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت ما انا عارفة خلاص انتى لازم تسيحيلى قدام الناس *
> *عاوزة خمسة تانى ويبقالك عشرة *


 ههههههههه بعينك
فاتحينها سبيل احنا :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه بعينك
> فاتحينها سبيل احنا :smile01


*اعوذ بالله منك يابت جلدة جلدة يعنى 
مش عاوزة منك حاجة يا اوختشى ربنا يرزقنا بعيد عنك *


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعوذ بالله منك يابت جلدة جلدة يعنى *
> *مش عاوزة منك حاجة يا اوختشى ربنا يرزقنا بعيد عنك *


 اخس عليكي بقى انا جلدة 
دة انا مفيش اكرم مني يابنتي عيب عليكي :boxing:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اخس عليكي بقى انا جلدة
> دة انا مفيش اكرم مني يابنتي عيب عليكي :boxing:



*واضح واضح ياوختشى *


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *واضح واضح ياوختشى *


دي تريقة :thnk0001:
 كان معاكي حق يا ايريني اما قولتي يا داخل بين البصلة و قشرتها ما ينوبك الا صنتها
اديني بعاني من صنتها اهو ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي تريقة :thnk0001:
> كان معاكي حق يا ايريني اما قولتي يا داخل بين البصلة و قشرتها ما ينوبك الا صنتها
> اديني بعاني من صنتها اهو ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 ايه البلطجة دي يابت
طب خدي دي :act23:
و دي :boxing:
و دي :t32:
و دي :budo:
و دي :nunu0000:
و دي :gun:
و دي :1028yr:
و دي :10_9_209[1]:
و دي :1035pk:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه البلطجة دي يابت
> طب خدي دي :act23:
> و دي :boxing:
> و دي :t32:
> ...


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 هههههههه و مين دة كمان
طب خدي دة بقى :t12:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ياشماتت ابله طاظا فيا :12F616~137::12F616~137:
معلش ياتوته 

تعيش وتتشردي قدامنا 

:t11::t11:


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياشماتت ابله طاظا فيا :12F616~137::12F616~137:
> معلش ياتوته
> 
> تعيش وتتشردي قدامنا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه الله عليكى يابت يا روما 
ايون كدا شرديها كمان وكمان 
هتتغاظ وتتفرس كمان هههههههههههه 
بقول شعر ياخواتى :t23:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه الله عليكى يابت يا روما
> ايون كدا شرديها كمان وكمان
> هتتغاظ وتتفرس كمان هههههههههههه
> بقول شعر ياخواتى :t23:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عايزه ازودها برضو توته ممنا وعلينا برضو ههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش عايزه ازودها برضو توته ممنا وعلينا برضو ههههههههه
> ​



*لا يا روما انا عاوزة ناس قلبها جامد تشرد بضمير 
مش حساشة زيك كدا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا روما انا عاوزة ناس قلبها جامد تشرد بضمير
> مش حساشة زيك كدا *​



هههههههههههههههههه :new8::new8:
حساشه كمان ههههههههه

ايه دا هي توته راحت فين ههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياشماتت ابله طاظا فيا :12F616~137::12F616~137:
> معلش ياتوته
> 
> تعيش وتتشردي قدامنا
> ...


مكنش العشا ياروما بجد انك تشرديني
فعلا مكانش العشا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكنش العشا ياروما بجد انك تشرديني
> فعلا مكانش العشا



​ لالا انا قلبي روهيف وحونين
ومش بيستحمل كدا 












​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا انا قلبي روهيف وحونين
> 
> ومش بيستحمل كدا
> 
> ...


 يا راااااجل 
على فكرة بقى المقالب اللي توتة بتعملها دي هي اللي بتخلي للمنتدى روح و بتفرفشه
كتري من المقالب دي توتة حبيبة قلبي :new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ لالا انا قلبي روهيف وحونين
> ومش بيستحمل كدا
> 
> 
> ...


اده دي صورتك ياروما وانتي بتعيطي علي قبري:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا راااااجل
> على فكرة بقى المقالب اللي توتة بتعملها دي هي اللي بتخلي للمنتدى روح و بتفرفشه
> كتري من المقالب دي توتة حبيبة قلبي :new8:


*حبيبة هارتي يارافعه من روحي المعدنية يخليكي ليا ياارب

شاااااااايفين يابنات مش انتوا اللي مقضينها شماته وتشريد
*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبة هارتي يارافعه من روحي المعدنية يخليكي ليا ياارب*
> 
> *شاااااااايفين يابنات مش انتوا اللي مقضينها شماته وتشريد*


 عيب يابت وراكي رجالة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

احلي رجاله 
وسمعني سلام والله وعمالوها الرجاله ههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا راااااجل
> على فكرة بقى المقالب اللي توتة بتعملها دي هي اللي بتخلي للمنتدى روح و بتفرفشه
> كتري من المقالب دي توتة حبيبة قلبي :new8:


ههههههههههههههههه
يابت يامرموره انا برد علي كلام توته هههههه
مش المقلب خالص :smile01

​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده دي صورتك ياروما وانتي بتعيطي علي قبري:smile01:smile01



وانا حلوه ذي كدا ياتوته :thnk0001:ههههههه لاطبعا 
 وبعدين ماتقوليش كدا تاني:act23::act23:
بعد الشر عليكي حببتي
يومي قبل يومك :new8:
​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبة هارتي يارافعه من روحي المعدنية يخليكي ليا ياارب
> 
> شاااااااايفين يابنات مش انتوا اللي مقضينها شماته وتشريد
> *



فينك يارورو 
الحقي البت ميرا يالهوي :act23:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احلي رجاله​
> وسمعني سلام والله وعمالوها الرجاله ههههههههههه​


 هههههههههه بس رجالة مسهوكين اوي 
لكن جدعان اوي اوي اوي يعني :mus13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه بس رجالة مسهوكين اوي
> لكن جدعان اوي اوي اوي يعني :mus13:


طب خلاص سمعني سلام ادلع ياكيدهم هههههههههه




> وانا حلوه ذي كدا ياتوته :thnk0001:ههههههه لاطبعا


انتي احلي بكيتررررر ياحيبية قلبي انا طبعا اكيد



> وبعدين ماتقوليش كدا تاني:act23::act23:
> بعد الشر عليكي حببتي
> يومي قبل يومك :new8:


بعد الشر عنك ياغاليه ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب:t4:


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

> طب خلاص سمعني سلام ادلع ياكيدهم هههههههههه


ههههههههه ايوة كدة مش تقوليلي و الله و عملوها الرجالة
محسساني اني طلعلي شنب
ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يوم ليك ويوم عليك والايام دواره 

اه انا فكره الموضوع بتاع بتول 

اللى اتراهنتوا فيه على حاجه لغايه دلوقتى معرفش ايه هيه 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي احلي بكيتررررر ياحيبية قلبي انا طبعا اكيد
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:دا علشان عيونك انتي حلوه ياقلبي ​
> بعد الشر عنك ياغاليه ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب:t4:
> 
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه ايوة كدة مش تقوليلي و الله و عملوها الرجالة
> محسساني اني طلعلي شنب
> ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شنبو ياشنبو ههههههههههه


soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يوم ليك ويوم عليك والايام دواره
> 
> ...


الله علي الميموري بتاعتك ياسوسو
متخفيش ماسكة الخشب اهو ههههههههه

ولا عمرك هتعرفي دي اسرار سياسية هههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله علي الميموري بتاعتك ياسوسو
> متخفيش ماسكة الخشب اهو ههههههههه
> 
> ولا عمرك هتعرفي دي اسرار سياسية هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ومش عايزه اعرف حد قالك انى بسال 

انا بذكر واقعه حدثت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > انتي احلي بكيتررررر ياحيبية قلبي انا طبعا اكيد
> ...


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب;3502310[COLOR=Magenta قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زي موقعه الجمل كدا ههههههههههه




:t39::t39::t39:

لا موقعه الاتحاديه 

ههههههههه:mus13:هههههههههههههه[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

او موقعة مسبيرو هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقى كنت فاكرها محمد محمود 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه
يبقي موقعه الجيزة ههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لاء وانتى الصادقه 

موقعه كرسى الاعتراف 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه صح هي دي براوا عليكي ههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباحو تشريد يا قلبى 
اصل وحشنى التشريد بتاعك 
قولت اما اجى اشرد تانى ههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تاني ؟
انتي مابتهمديش يابت هههههههههههه
يخربيتشك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تاني ؟
> انتي مابتهمديش يابت هههههههههههه
> يخربيتشك​


*احبيبتى ابتول *
*ده من غلاوتك عندى يابت الله *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الغلاوة واضحه زي عين السمس ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الغلاوة واضحه زي عين السمس ههههههههه​


*سمس ما بلاش سيرة سمس 
بدل ما ترجعى تقولى مرارتى تانى هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقي صح فاتت عليا دي
ههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقي صح فاتت عليا دي
ههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انا شايفه ان الموضوع برد خالص
وايه اللي انا باسمعه ده ال اختشي واحبيبتي  لالالالالا ما ينفعش خالص فين شد الشعر وتقطيع الهدوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه 
علشان تعرف بس يا ماريا انى طيبة 
وقولت كفاية عليها تشريد لحد هنا 
المسامح كريم 
بس مهما حصل يا ماريا بينى وبينها مش هتوصل لشد الشعر *
*ممكن بونيه شالوط ههههههههههه *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو يارورو 
بونيه او شالوط احسن من مافيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> حلو يارورو
> بونيه او شالوط احسن من مافيش


*هههههههههههههه شكلك بتعزيها يا ماريا *


----------

